# Petstore mouse food?



## Kerenza

*Hi, good afternoon.

I'm wondering what is the best possible Petstore/amazon/ebay food for two mice? I don't plan on breeding or anythin'.

I have a petsmart in my town, a Petco is close by as well.

I've been looking around and my anxiety is rising to unsafe levels (lol) because I have so many mixed reviews.

I'm currently looking at Vitakraft® VitaSmart Complete Nutrition Rat, Mouse & Gerbil Food

I know oxbox, kaytee are shitty brands for sure.

Any help is appreciated, thank you*


----------



## raisin

You're very correct about Kaytee being a bad brand. I read that they use this very toxic chemical as a bonding agent. Used to buy it for my rats before I knew better. Now I feed my rats and mice Oxbow and Harlan Teklad. The Teklad is agreed upon by breeders as a super healthy lab block, and my rats and mice love it like no body's business! I get mine from Ebay from the seller "ecosandy"

Oxbow is actually one of the really good brands in my opinion. Their protein levels are pretty good for rats and mice, as are the ingredients (notice the first ingredient is rice and not crappy corn). I highly recommend it for mice! It's widely available - Petsmart, Petco, your local petshops will likely carry it. Make sure you use the "adult rat" oxbow however. The "young rat and mouse" bag is reportedly lacking in nutrition.

I also feed my mice a seed mix that a local brand "Avian choice" makes. Though you probably can't get Avian Choice, I also recommend adding some sort of gerbil/hamster mix since the blocks and kibble might get boring by itself.


----------



## Laigaie

Harlan Teklad is often sold as Native Earth. The 18% rodent block is great. If you're wanting to not get a block, but instead to get a seed mix, I'd recommend going with one that has neither whole pieces of corn nor hay pellets.


----------



## mich

My mice do not enjoy "Oxbow" food. I think the company try and copy the brand "Living World" which I think is excellent. My mice very much like "Kaytee". I am at present having to buy their food through Amazon and Ebay as the pet stores here in Australia have quite a limited supply of good quality small animal foods. Although strangely enough have a vast variety of dog and cat foods mostly from the USA and Canada. The little critters miss out.


----------



## ThePetekeyPrep

Most 'mouse' food isn't really suitable.
Vitakraft Vitasmart Parakeet food is pretty good, as well as a variety of other parakeet foods - as long as it's between 12-14% protein, 5-7% fat and no more than 10% fiber. Also check the ingredients, be sure that whatever you pick out doesn't have any unsafe ingredients.

Brown's Tropical Carnival hamster + gerbil mix is pretty good. Their rat + mouse mix is fine as well, but it's a bit on the higher side in protein, so I don't recommend it.

Sunseed Vita is a good brand - sunseed vita conure is safe, as well as their dwarf hamster mix, but I don't know which others are okay.

That said, you could order online; science selective is on VioVet and is plenty suitable if your mice like lab block. Most mice love these blocks, who knows why.

I'm currently feeding Brown's Tropical Carnival Rat + Mouse. I grabbed the wrong bag, but upon further inspection, it isn't really all that bad so I don't mind it too much. It does have a lot of sunflower seeds, corn, and raisins though so I've been plucking those out and supplementing to be sure they get all the right nutrients, but it's not half bad. The mice like it, and it's analysis is acceptable, so...


----------

